# Update on The Mosquito 7



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Any news on the family that fell thru at Mosquito the other day. I heard 2 kids were still in the hospital.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The parents aught to be charged with child endangering.. idiots.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Local news reported yesterday all have been released from the hospital.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Read an article in the Youngstown Vindicator featuring one of the guys who helped rescue them. Turns they didn't have a spud bar, so they couldn't have spudded their way out! Plus, they crammed all 7 of them into one shelter! Too much weight in too small an area. Apparently, they weren't very "experienced" at ice fishing!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

They are now!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This article was in the Morning Journal...

http://www.morningjournalnews.com/news/local-news/2019/01/family-grateful-to-rescuers


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like he learned his lesson and is grateful/blessed to have good people around to help. I wonder if I would ever put myself in risk to help someone else, and I think when that opportunity arises a lot of it is human nature to help those in dire need. I know it's easy to sit back here on our keyboards and give our 2 cents about the situation but from his words it sounds like he is pretty aware of his negligence. Let this be a good wake up call for everyone. Glad they are all okay.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> Looks like he learned his lesson and is grateful/blessed to have good people around to help. I wonder if I would ever put myself in risk to help someone else, and I think when that opportunity arises a lot of it is human nature to help those in dire need. I know it's easy to sit back here on our keyboards and give our 2 cents about the situation but from his words it sounds like he is pretty aware of his negligence. Let this be a good wake up call for everyone. Glad they are all okay.


Well put sir!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

enough said . we all do things we wish we didn,t.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> Looks like he learned his lesson and is grateful/blessed to have good people around to help. I wonder if I would ever put myself in risk to help someone else, and I think when that opportunity arises a lot of it is human nature to help those in dire need. I know it's easy to sit back here on our keyboards and give our 2 cents about the situation but from his words it sounds like he is pretty aware of his negligence. Let this be a good wake up call for everyone. Glad they are all okay.


I like that!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I just sit here and wonder if there’s anything else I could’ve done. Did I safetyshame harshly enough? Did I have enough hate in my heart for everyone that got to fish while I was stuck at home for three whole days? I guess it’s between me and my maker...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

And I’m pretty sure I would help if kids were involved, but if we’re talking grown men? I would only dial 911 if I wasn’t marking anything


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

REALLY YOU WOULD SIT AND WATCH SOMEONE DIE !!!!! What an ...... you should be ashamed of yourself. Kids or not or the fact that going on the the ice then was not the safest thing to begin with much less the way they did it but to sit on your arse and watch someone parish shame shame shame on you. Shame on anyone that wouldn't SAFELY offer help to those in need. If you are ice fishing you had better know how to self rescue and you should know how to help others in need before you go on the ice. Especially when ice conditions are as iffy as the were, *NO ICE IS SAFE ICE*


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

50 feet of 3/8 or 1/2" rope is really cheap at Harbor Freight and might save yours or someone else's life and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> REALLY YOU WOULD SIT AND WATCH SOMEONE DIE !!!!! What an ...... you should be ashamed of yourself. Kids or not or the fact that going on the the ice then was not the safest thing to begin with much less the way they did it but to sit on your arse and watch someone parish shame shame shame on you. Shame on anyone that wouldn't SAFELY offer help to those in need. If you are ice fishing you had better know how to self rescue and you should know how to help others in need before you go on the ice. Especially when ice conditions are as iffy as the were, *NO ICE IS SAFE ICE*


My point is this and only this: I’m responsible for my own safety, nothing more, nothing less. I feel no responsibility to save someone else when I’m out fishing. If I can safely assist someone of course I would but I made that tasteless joke to make a very solid point: I’m not responsible for any one that wanders out on the ice unprepared and ill informed.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Its everyone's responsibility to help or should be. How would you feel if you were in need of help and that person could help but said ah screw it. Imagine if your were negligent and caused a car accident and you were stuck in a burning car and people could help but didnt. My point is did the guy make a smart decision no but I would be damned not to try to help if I could


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry just saw the joking part


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I don’t mind, it was meant to be offensive to raise awareness of the need for proper safety precautions. I actually have assisted people in the past but I’m not going to promote a feeling that I am in any way obligated to assist anyone that goes out with no picks, no spud, no float. I see it every time I go ice fishing and I’m not responsible for anyone else.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

One last rant and then I’ll shut up: I can get a ticket if the flares on my boat are expired but there’s no repercussions whatsoever for people that go out on the ice without one single piece of safety equipment.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

don't see anything funny about it !!Tastless YES THERE WERE KIDS IN THE WATER


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> don't see anything funny about it


Well Ray Charles it’s funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> don't see anything funny about it !!Tastless YES THERE WERE KIDS IN THE WATER


You mad bro?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

nope tired of idiotic buttheads that run their moth like you


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> enough said . we all do things we wish we didn,t.


Yepper.


----------

